# Köderfischflasche?!



## Svenno 02 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mir mal kleine Fischchen bei uns im Gewässer fangen und habe einen Beitrag in einem Buch gefunden, das man mit einer weißen Glasflasche mit gewölbtem Boden so etwas bauen kann.
Meine Frage:

Was sind Leukoplaststreifen???
Wo bekommt man die her?
Und gibt es noch andere Möglichkeite kleine Köderfische so bis 5 cm schnell und einfach zu fangen, außer sie zu angeln und zu senken?|rolleyes


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Köderfischflasche?!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Was sind Leukoplaststreifen???
> Wo bekommt man die her?
> Und gibt es noch andere Möglichkeite kleine Köderfische so bis 5 cm schnell und einfach zu fangen, außer sie zu angeln und zu senken?|rolleyes



Leukoplast = Pflaster, gibts in jeder Apotheke

Eine Möglichkeit ist noch eine Köderfischreuse, allerdings darf die nicht überall verwendet werden....


#h


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Köderfischflasche?!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Leukoplast = Pflaster, gibts in jeder Apotheke
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit ist noch eine Köderfischreuse, allerdings darf die nicht überall verwendet werden....
> 
> ...


 

Ok danke schon mal!:vik:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Köderfischflasche?!*

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der Flasche und ner Reuse???

Kann man übrigens auch aus 2 PET Flaschen basteln. Bei der einen Boden abschneiden, bei der anderen den Hals, den Hals in den Boden der anderen schieben. Mit Klebeband oder so sichern.

Geht weit einfacher als mit ner Glasflasche.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Köderfischflasche?!*

Ok, wie lange nuss man die Flaschen so drin lassen?
Ne Woche?


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Köderfischflasche?!*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der Flasche und ner Reuse???



Das bei einer Reuse die Fische ständig mit frischem Wasser versorgt werden....

|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Köderfischflasche?!*

ich hab immer die großen 2l PET-Flaschen genommen ...
oben den Hals abgeschnitten und dann verkehrt rum reingesteckt, mit kleinen Blumendrahtenden befestigt, nen paar Löcher rein, Schnur ran, 1-2 kleine Steine rein als Beschwerung und fertig ...
ging auch :m
allerdings dann lieber die Senke genommen odr stippen gegangen ...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Köderfischflasche?!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Das bei einer Reuse die Fische ständig mit frischem Wasser versorgt werden....
> 
> |wavey:



Lol, ja, und die Flaschen sind auch aus Glas, und da kann man Bier raus Trinken 

Nein, ich meinte den Rechtlichen Unterschied. Also wenn ne Reuse Verboten ist, ists ne Flasche doch auch.

Und wenn ne Flasche Gefragt ist, ist ne Reuse kaum verboten, oder?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Köderfischflasche?!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> ... das man mit einer weißen *Glasflasche* mit gewölbtem Boden so etwas bauen kann.



Soviel dazu, wenn es Plasteflaschen sind mit Löchern, wäre das eine Variante...



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Lol, ja, und die Flaschen sind auch aus Glas, und da kann man Bier raus Trinken
> 
> Nein, ich meinte den Rechtlichen Unterschied. Also wenn ne Reuse Verboten ist, ists ne Flasche doch auch.
> 
> ...



So würde ich das nicht sehen, da im allgemeinen die verbotenen Fangmittel genau festgeschrieben sind und darunter fallen keine Flaschen - dies mit den Flaschen wäre aber so oder so der Umweltbehörde ein Dorn im Auge - im Grunde genommen hast du natürlich Recht, da du dir nicht mal einen Fisch aus einer gefundenen Flasche aneignen dürftest wenn z.B. nur das Recht zur Angelfischerei hast - in dem Fall wäre die Flasche allerdings aus einem anderen Grund als aus dem, das Reusen verboten sind....
Ich denke aber mal, das diese Variante des Fischfangs nicht der "guten fischereilichen Praxis"(wie es im Beamtendeutsch so schön heißt) entspricht und damit für jederman verboten ist.
#h


----------



## Aalhunter33 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Köderfischflasche?!*

...also,....bei mir in der gewässerordnung steht gleich auf seite 1 unter zugelassene fanggeräte : erlaubt sind drei handangeln,köder beliebig..........sagt doch alles,oder ? |bigeyes


----------

